# Looking for a Pig cutting board



## smoke dawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking for a good sized pig shaped cutting board to make a perpetual trophy for the annual family cook off.

Anybody know where to find one? The only one I have seen so far is a smaller Paula Dean one from Walmart.com


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 2, 2011)

You could always cut a large cutting board to the desired shape with a jig saw....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2011)

How about you get one of these 3/4" thick butcher blocks (below), and then cut a nice big pig out of it. Then sand the edges, and match the finish it has on it, if any.

Laquer if it's just for show---Food grade mineral oil if you're going to use it.

http://www.thebutcherblocktop.com/simacubo.html

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have seen a couple of them at a store named HomeGoods. It's a substitory of Kohls stores. You could even look at lumber liquidators I know they have some butcher block pieces for sale.


----------



## smoke dawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, I did get the largest cutting board I could find and thought about either cutting it out of having the pig laser engraved.


----------



## tom37 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was going to post a link but there is simply to many to copy and paste.

Google (pig shaped cutting board) and look at the amazon results. There are several that are in the 15 to 30 dollar range. Unless you are just looking for something to do I would suggest buying one of these for close to the same price as a standard cutting board.


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2011)

Does it have to be wood? You could always go with delrin, heres a place that will make you one. You could probably get one in a red color and cut it out pig shaped, just a thought. Scroll down to custom boards and take a look.

http://www.cuttingboardcompany.com/index.asp


----------



## smoke dawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks - I will check with them


----------



## catnts (Jan 11, 2012)

we make custom butcher block cutting boards and could do them in pig shapes. www.catka.com click on the cutting board link


----------



## ritchierich (Oct 6, 2014)

hello I make custom cutting boards! I have a pig one if you are interested. I make them from 1/2 plastic.  I can make about any size. text me and I will send you some pics of the ones I have cut.i am putting a ad up soon on here. [email protected] 734-972-6468      I can also use any material if want it out of wood.


----------



## ritchierich (Oct 6, 2014)

pigb.jpg



__ ritchierich
__ Oct 6, 2014





    734-972-6468  LET ME KNOW YOUR IDEAS ON CUTTING BOARDS! I USE A WATERJET MACHINE THAT HAS A 5FT BY 10FT TABLE. CUT ABOUT ANY MATERIAL!   SMOKER PARTS-CUTTING BOARDS-GARAGE ART


----------

